# Amazon Video app crashing Bolt



## schul461 (Feb 20, 2010)

We watch Amazon video using the bolt occasionally and notice it'll get stuck when beginning video, or when exiting the player, and then crash/reboot the Bolt (or require the power to be removed).

Anybody else have this problem? It seems so frequent to us (every week or so) that it must be a common occurrence. The netflix app doesn't seem to have the problem, nor does the tivo mini (never seen it hang on amazon app)


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

Yep, the Amazon app SUCKS.


----------



## VillaRegina (Aug 25, 2016)

I haven't had a crash but I have had enough stopping to buffer on Amazon that when given the choice to watch something on Netflix or Amazon - I always choose Amazon... 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## VillaRegina (Aug 25, 2016)

Ooops... I always choose NETFLIX!!!! 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

My bolt, when I select the Amazon app, and a tv show to watch, will either:


start and play fine (lowest chance of happening)
show me the spinning circle, and then finally give me a bandwidth error which requires me exiting the app after many seconds of button pushes trying to do something (highest chance)
just sits there and spins (moderate chance of happening)
So basically it locks up and forces me back out into the main tivo menu after a good bit of time of waiting, much more often than it plays an actual episode.

Netflix works great as long as I use 4k/60, if I use 4k/24 is can act up but not too often. this is all on a 100 down cable connection, and I have a blu-ray player, a fire 2nd gen, roku 3 and roku ultra that all work flawlessly...

For me, as someone who used to download from Amazon, they took away a feature that works, to give me a feature that sucks.


----------



## Rebobbecker (May 27, 2016)

VillaRegina said:


> Ooops... I always choose NETFLIX!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


I don't own a TiVo, but I can tell you that Amazon's software is greatly inferior to Netflix. Amazon often stops working on my Roku, often to rebuffer. On occasion I'm forced to back out of Amazon and start it again. Netflix is almost error free. I use Netflix over Amazon whenever possible.


----------



## ctphoto (Mar 10, 2016)

I am getting the same issue, talked to tech support last night, had me try a bunch or reboots, still is happening. Is there a way to uninstall the app and reinstall it?


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

ctphoto said:


> I am getting the same issue, talked to tech support last night, had me try a bunch or reboots, still is happening. Is there a way to uninstall the app and reinstall it?


No. Return the Bolt if it's still under warranty.


----------



## Larry Cable (Nov 14, 2017)

same problem Mini hangs when trying to stream Amazon app content - requires a power cycle to recover


----------



## robertivo99 (Jan 3, 2016)

Rebobbecker said:


> I don't own a TiVo, but I can tell you that Amazon's software is greatly inferior to Netflix. Amazon often stops working on my Roku, often to rebuffer. On occasion I'm forced to back out of Amazon and start it again. Netflix is almost error free. I use Netflix over Amazon whenever possible.


It's funny how apps behave on various devices. I have an older Roku and the Amazon app is the best one of the bunch. Rarely ever have a problem with it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

It's funny how a thread from two years ago is considered valid. I use Prime on my Roamio and its Mini several times per week. Never had a problem.

I also have a Roku, smart TV, Blu-ray and Fire TV. They never have a problem either, but I prefer the Roamio.


----------



## anaana (Nov 3, 2008)

Larry Cable said:


> same problem Mini hangs when trying to stream Amazon app content - requires a power cycle to recover


If you have a BOLT, you may want to check out comment #14 posted 9/25/18 NETWORK DROPS: Netflix and Amazon frequently looses network on BOLTS.

This occurs frequently for some BOLT owners. Tivo told me they will get back to me when they have resolved this issue.


----------

